# Performance for 84' 300ZX N/A



## 84300ZX (Jun 22, 2004)

I am looking for any performance mods for my 300ZX...companies, etc. I am thinking about twin turboing it or maybe trying to swap out the engine for a 90-up ZX engine. Is this swap possible? Or could i just swap top ends or are the bottom ends different? I am new to the Z's just bought the two of them a week ago. thanks.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hope you have loads of money. Why would you twin turbo charge the VG30E? Twin turbos in reality are not as good as a single turbo so why use the set-up. The only easy swap (not to expensive) would be a VG30ET motor from a turbo. They are one of the best engines ever made and with just bolt ons you can pretty easily reach about 450hp. The VG30DETT (Z32 engine) is a good engine and it has been swapped into Z31s before but it is very expensive and a very tight fit. As long as your NA dont worry about engine mods look into suspension, chasis, and brakes and save up for the engine also mod the driveline and start looking for an R200 LSD from a 4/87-89 Turbo.

Companies JWT, MSA, Nismo, Stillen, victoria british, and a few others.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Twin turbos in reality are not as good as a single turbo so why use the set-up.


Please explain your logic?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Please explain your logic?


Don't think a TT setup would fit under a Z31 hood , for one. And for another , all the high powered Supras and Skylines are converted to single turbo. It's more efficient on the top end , where these cars live , but nobody said anything about them being streetable.  The road course cars generally still retain the TT setup , gives boost over a wider range. But those cars have 2 different size turbos. Cars like the 300ZX TT and the Stealth and 3000GT used a same size TT setup , but that was mostly for space considerations , a single large turbo would not fit in the space allotted , and the wrap-around exhaust plumbing would be a nightmare on such a car anyway. Some cars , a TT setup makes sense , and on other cars it does not. It also depends on the application.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Don't think a TT setup would fit under a Z31 hood , for one. And for another , all the high powered Supras and Skylines are converted to single turbo. It's more efficient on the top end , where these cars live , but nobody said anything about them being streetable.  The road course cars generally still retain the TT setup , gives boost over a wider range. But those cars have 2 different size turbos. Cars like the 300ZX TT and the Stealth and 3000GT used a same size TT setup , but that was mostly for space considerations , a single large turbo would not fit in the space allotted , and the wrap-around exhaust plumbing would be a nightmare on such a car anyway. Some cars , a TT setup makes sense , and on other cars it does not. It also depends on the application.


Interesting, the reason why I asked is that the Z32 is a V6 and not a inline 6 like the Supra or the Skyline ( I respect both cars. ). The V6 is a torquier (SP?) engine down low VS. a inline. Also if you were to put a single turbo on the VG30de you would need longer tubing thus killing it's potential power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Interesting, the reason why I asked is that the Z32 is a V6 and not a inline 6 like the Supra or the Skyline ( I respect both cars. ). The V6 is a torquier (SP?) engine down low VS. a inline. Also if you were to put a single turbo on the VG30de you would need longer tubing thus killing it's potential power.


If you notice the 300ZX , Stealth and 3000GT examples I used above , all are TT setups with the turbos being the same size. Also , due to space limitations , those cars do not lend themselves well to a single turbo conversion. A plumbing nightmare , at any rate. The Supra and the Skyline , both having I-6s , makes a single turbo conversion easy and desirable for top end power (well , except in the Supras case , the MK4s need head work to accomplish this.) But usually the single turbo cars are dyno queens and drag cars only , a single T conversion is not generally very streetable.


----------



## 84300ZX (Jun 22, 2004)

well i took it into the shop yesterday and i decided to go with a single turbo. Now for the decision of what size. I was thinking a t3/t4 or a t28. what is best suitable? i am only looking to get 300 hp tops.


----------

